# Quantity Surveyor Role in Canada



## Steven_T (Jun 15, 2013)

Morning Everyone

I am seriously considering moving to Canada within the next year, and looking for a bit of advice about the Construction Industry in Canada.

I am currently employed as a Quantity Surveyor for a Main Contractor. I have 6 years experience in the industry, and I graduated with a Hons degree in Quantity Surveying last year. I recently became an Incorporate Member of the CIOB, and I am currently working towards full Member (MCIOB) status.

I have no preferred location in mind to move to, but during my research, it would seem that Alberta and Ontario have the most opportunities.

My question is, is there much call for Site-Based QS's in Canada? 

My research online, seems to suggest that there is demand for Construction Estimators, involved in the Pre-Construction pricing and placing of initial placing of orders, but not on-site financial management, undertaken by the QS role that I am familiar with.

I suppose my other option would be to move into a Project Cost Controller role, similar to that of a Clients QS role in the UK. Although I am concerned that as I have no experience in the role, other than my dealings as a Contractor QS, whether an employer in Canada would be willing to consider me, as I would require training for the role.

I would appreciate any information/experiences from QS's in the UK who have relocated to Canada. About the role you undertake, in comparison to your previous role in the UK? Your experiences of the industry? Generally any information you can give me, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your responses.

Steve

PS. I have tickets for the Canada Live expo in London in October 2013. Has anyone been before? Were the seminars/stands useful/informative? Were there employer/recruitment stands at the event?

Thanks again.


----------

